# Die Ethik des Drohnenkrieges



## Totalwarrior (11. September 2012)

Heute geht´s wie im Titel bereits erwähnt, um den Einsatz von Kriegsdrohnen. Das Thema scheint sehr aktuell zu sein, da man ja fast jede Woche einen weiteren "Abschuss" eines Terroristen durch eine Drohne in den Medien lesen kann. Erst am 10.September wurde ein hochrangiger Al Quaida -Trottel in Jemen von solch Wunderwaffen getötet. So scheint ja eigentlich alles zu passen. Geheimdienste lokalisieren den Terroristen und Drohnen erledigen die Schmutzarbeit.Auf der einen Seite minimiertes Risiko für den Angreifer, der vermutlich viele Kilometer in irgendeiner Basis hockt und die Drohne am PC steuert, auf der anderen Seite eine äußerst geringe Überlebenschance für den Bösewicht. Eine Win-Win- Situation für den Angreifer.
Aber wie es bei sovielen guten Sache so ist, gibt es immer paar Kritiker, die ständig was zu mosern haben. Jetzt haben wir endlich die ideale Waffe gegen den Terrorismus, schon gibt es einen Aufstand. Aber nun stellt sich doch jeden vernünftigen Menschen die Frage, wieso zum Geier?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Für das " Opfer " ist es doch eh egal womit man es in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickt. Für den Angreifer ist es halt günstiger da kein ausgebildeter Pilot und kein Kampfjet auf dem Spiel steht. Fiese Waffen hat es ja immer schon gegeben, und fast genauso viele wurden irgendwann geächtet. Wenn sollte eine Waffe nur den Feind vernichten ohne Kollateralschaden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Kritik Du genau meinst, aber wenn es um den reinen Vorgang einen Drohneneinsatz geht, dann bezieht sich dir Kritik wohl vor allem darauf, dass evlt. eher ein falsches Ziel getroffen werden kann als "face 2 face" und auch darauf, dass man mehr "unnötige" Einsätze befürchtet, da die Tötungshemmschwelle deutlich geringer ist, wenn man Eliminierungen aus der Entfernung wie in einem Videospiel vollziehen kann. 

Was aber so oder so kritisiert wird - egal ob es eine Drohne oder Bombenangriff oder ein Spezialkommando ist - ist ohnehin die Frage, ob die USA denn überhaupt einfach so Leute in einer Situation, die kein akutes Gefecht ist, töten darf mit der Begründung, es seien aus Sicht der USA Angehörige einer Kriegspartei. Denn es ist völkerrechtlich nicht nicht ganz klar, ob Terroristen nun Kriminelle oder Kriegsgegner sind. Wenn es nämlich zB ein Drogendealer wäre, den dir Drohne tötet, sieht das ganze völlig anders aus - man darf ja Verbrecher nicht einfach so ohne Prozess ermorden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Normalerweise hat ja auch jeder ein Recht auf einen fairen Prozess. Ein Kampf im Angesicht würde die Option lassen für eine Verhaftung, was Racheaktionen des Kriegsgegners sicherlich vermindern könnte.


----------



## Uter (11. September 2012)

Abgesehen davon gibt es die Problematik mit den Einsatzgebieten. Mit den Drohnen werden nicht selten Einsätze in Ländern außerhalb des Kriegslandes geflogen, das wurde/wird mit bemannten Flugzeugen deutlich seltener gemacht, da das Überschreiten einer Grenze eines unbeteiligten Landes durch Soldaten einer der Kriegsnationen enorme Folgen haben kann.

Die angesprochene Win-Win-Situation führt btw sicher nicht zu einem schnelleren Ende des Kriegs. Die eine Seite hat weniger Hemmungen weiter zu kämpfen und die andere Seite wird die "Feiglinge" nur noch mehr hassen und durch zivile Opfer nur noch mehr Zulauf bekommen.
Als gute Sache würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Gerade Amiland ist ja bekannt als kriegslüsterne Nation und dadurch schafft man sich schnell Feinde. Auch sind deren Verhalten und Vorgehen nicht gerade gerne gesehen bei der Weltbevölkerung. Die Amis stecken zu schnell ihre Nase in Sachen wegen eigener Interessen und dann wundert sich die Nation wenn Flieger die Abkürzung durch ein Gebäude nehmen. Auch ist jede Nation die dieses Verhalten toleriert von Repressalien betroffen. Und die BRD hat sich mit Kunduz auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Research (11. September 2012)

Zumal es schon oft Kollateralschäden in Form von falsch-positiven Zielen und umstehenden Personen gab.

Als Kriegswaffe eine feine Sache. Doch momentan verleitet sie zum "Finger Gottes". If you know what I mean.


----------



## Totalwarrior (11. September 2012)

Aber die durch Drohnen verursachten Kollateralschäden sind nicht so gravierend wie die eines Einmarsches der Armee, mit Panzer und son Zeug.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Aber leider muss man erst die Anhängerschar bekämpfen, wenn man den Anführer vernichtet ist es ja nicht damit getan. Es ist ja meist wie ein Pistolenmagazin, da rückt sofort der nächste nach


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

> Die _Ethik_ des Drohnen_krieges_


Der Fuchs beißt sich bereits hier in den Schwanz. Kann ja nur eine brutal modifizierte Version (Ethic 2.1.012 build01) sein. Anstatt etliche Milliarden in die Ausbildung _eines_ Piloten zu stecken, investiert man in ein Spiel (AA), in dessen Schatten (Community) man dann in aller Seelenruhe selektiert und die flinkesten Triggerfinger rekrutiert. Die brauchen dann nur eine kurze Schulung auf den jeweiligen Typ, und ab geht der Krieg. Gefxk eingeschädelt.


----------



## Seeefe (11. September 2012)

Kritik an einer Waffe....eher sinnlos  

Genau wie die Frage ob es Ethisch korrekt sei, mit drohnen zu kämpfen oder eine Waffe auf die verbotene Liste zu setzen. Gewalt bleibt Gewalt, egal ob der eine nun durch einen Stock oder eine Rackete stirbt.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

Wenn du einem mit dem Stock tot schlägst stehst du ihm aber gegenüber. Das ist bei Raketen nicht der Fall. Die Soldaten die in den Kontrollzentren sitzen und die Drohnen bedienen sehen sonst nichts. Sie bekommen auch nur die Informationen die sie brauchen. Und dann befolgen sie eben ihre Befehle.
Bleibt die Frage ob das überhaupt was bringt.


----------



## Supeq (11. September 2012)

Das "Problem " mit den Drohnen ist einfach, das die Hemmschwelle sie einzusetzen um einiges geringer ist als der Einsatz von Menschen. Dadurch steigt die Gefahr, ungerechtfertigte Einsätze durchzuführen.

Das ein ungerechtfertigter Einsatz moralisch nicht vertretbar ist, sollte klar sein.

Die Drohnen-Kritiker beziehen sich also nicht auf den Tötungsprozess als solchen (denn dieser ist ja sogar aus ethisch/moralischer Sicht "besser" als der Kampf Mann gegen Mann) sondern auf den inflationären Gebrauch der Drohnen.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

Ich glaube nicht dass die Drohnen plötzlich in Massen eingesetzt werden und jeden töten wollen der irgendwann mal in einem Blog was negatives geschrieben hat.
So verteufeln würde ich das nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

> Wenn du einem mit dem Stock tot schlägst stehst du ihm aber gegenüber.


Die heiligen Krieger nehmen auch eine Rakete und hämmern darauf herum bis Bumm und lächeln dich dabei an. Das wäre in meinen Augen das fieseste, die Selbstmordattentäter


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Das ein ungerechtfertigter Einsatz moralisch nicht vertretbar ist, sollte klar sein.


Wann ist ein Einsatz überhaupt gerechtfertigt, wer legt das fest. Kommt mir manchmal so vor, wie der Offizier, der seine Feldpost mit"zensiert" und dann die gemachte Beute mit seinem Stempel, per Feldpost verschickt.
Und vorallem wird töten mit "Grund" moralisch vertretberer?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die heiligen Krieger nehmen auch eine Rakete und hämmern darauf herum bis Bumm und lächeln dich dabei an. Das wäre in meinen Augen das fieseste, die Selbstmordattentäter


 
Wie willst du jemanden bekämpfen der sterben will?


----------



## Seeefe (11. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du jemanden bekämpfen der sterben will?


 
Ein Selbstmord*attentäter* will nicht sterben, er will soviele wie möglich töten!


----------



## Adi1 (11. September 2012)

Ist doch eine feine Sache mit den Drohnen, man kann die Topleute des Terrorismus, ständig unter Druck setzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist doch eine feine Sache mit den Drohnen, man kann die Topleute des Terrorismus, ständig unter Druck setzen.



Und die nisten sich da ein wo es viele unschuldige Opfer gibt. Eigendlich sind Kriege sinnlos und es sollten sich nur die Staaatoberhäupter ein Pfund auf die Kauleiste hauen und sich danach trollen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und die nisten sich da ein wo es viele unschuldige Opfer gibt. Eigendlich sind Kriege sinnlos und es sollten sich nur die Staaatoberhäupter ein Pfund auf die Kauleiste hauen und sich danach trollen.



Mir geht es nicht darum, einen einzelnen Attentäter oder Bombenbauer zu eliminieren, sondern die Drahtzieher die dahinterstehen.
Egal ob die nun in Pakistan, Afghanistan im Jemen oder sonstewo abgetaucht sind. Selbstverständlich sollten Kollateralschäden vermieden werden.

Fanatisierte Terroristen lassen sich nicht aufhalten, da muss man als Erster abdrücken.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist doch eine feine Sache mit den Drohnen, man kann die Topleute des Terrorismus, ständig unter Druck setzen.


 Meinst Du z.B. die auf dem amerikanischen Kartenspiel, sorry aber das sind die Tarnnamen von schwarzen CIA-Auslandskonten, da hat nur ein Whistleblower Passwort und ID geleakt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (11. September 2012)

Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Aber die durch Drohnen verursachten Kollateralschäden sind nicht so gravierend wie die eines Einmarsches der Armee, mit Panzer und son Zeug.


Drohnen können einen richtigen Krieg nicht ersetzen, sie ergänzen ihn nur. (Ich weiß, das klingt makaber, ist aber so.) Letztlich sind Drohnen ja nur ein Teil des Luftkrieges, dieser spielt aktuell die entscheidente Rolle in jedem Krieg, den Bodenkampf ersetzt er aber nie.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Der Fuchs beißt sich bereits hier in den Schwanz. Kann ja nur eine brutal modifizierte Version (Ethic 2.1.012 build01) sein. Anstatt etliche Milliarden in die Ausbildung _eines_ Piloten zu stecken, investiert man in ein Spiel (AA), in dessen Schatten (Community) man dann in aller Seelenruhe selektiert und die flinkesten Triggerfinger rekrutiert. Die brauchen dann nur eine kurze Schulung auf den jeweiligen Typ, und ab geht der Krieg. Gefxk eingeschädelt.


 Ich glaube nicht, dass die Piloten der Drohnen deutlich günstiger ausbildbar sind. Letztlich sind Drohnen ja auch Flugzeuge und auch nicht gerade billig. Einzig die körperlichen Anforderungen an den Piloten sind geringer, da z.B. keine g-Kräfte auftreten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du einem mit dem Stock tot schlägst stehst du ihm aber gegenüber. Das ist bei Raketen nicht der Fall. Die Soldaten die in den Kontrollzentren sitzen und die Drohnen bedienen sehen sonst nichts. Sie bekommen auch nur die Informationen die sie brauchen. Und dann befolgen sie eben ihre Befehle.
> Bleibt die Frage ob das überhaupt was bringt.


 Die Waffenleitanlagen in normalen Flugzeugen unterscheiden sich nicht wesentlich von denen in Drohnen und jemand, der um sein eigenes Leben fürchten muss entscheidet auch nicht unbedingt richtiger als jemand in Sicherheit, der prinzipiell die Möglichkeit zum Überlegen hat.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Wann ist ein Einsatz überhaupt gerechtfertigt, wer legt das fest. Kommt mir manchmal so vor, wie der Offizier, der seine Feldpost mit"zensiert" und dann die gemachte Beute mit seinem Stempel, per Feldpost verschickt.
> Und vorallem wird töten mit "Grund" moralisch vertretberer?
> Ich glaube nicht.


 Je nach Moralverständnis kann Töten durchaus vertretbar sein. Siehe Notwehr.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Fanatisierte Terroristen lassen sich nicht aufhalten, da muss man als Erster abdrücken.


 Glaubst du nicht auch, dass durch solchen Aktionen umso mehr Menschen fanatistisch werden?


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. September 2012)

Diese Drohnen sind in der Funktion nur ferngesteuerte Jets. Ich wüsste nicht, wie man das kritisieren sollte. Diese Drohnen gehören zu modernen konventionelle Kriegen nunmal dazu.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Piloten der Drohnen deutlich günstiger  ausbildbar sind. Letztlich sind Drohnen ja auch Flugzeuge und auch nicht  gerade billig. Einzig die körperlichen Anforderungen an den Piloten  sind geringer, da z.B. keine g-Kräfte auftreten.


Unbestritten ist das auch teure Technik, dürfte aber nur in wenig Fällen an die Kosten eines Jets harankommen. Zudem ist der Operator schneller ersetzbar (das ist bares Geld wert in unsrer schnelllebigen Zeit). Virtualität ist kuschelig, und verleitet - siehe die geleakten Gefechtsmitschnitte aus dem Irak - der zynismus, mit dem da vorgegangen wird ist schon beachtlich.
Da spart der Staat dann in der Menge erheblich.



Uter schrieb:


> Je nach Moralverständnis kann Töten durchaus vertretbar sein. Siehe Notwehr.


Im Falle eines direkten Angriffs auf die eigene Existenz mag das durchaus legitim sein. Welche "Ausrede" hat dann aber der Operator? Militärischer Notstand? In einem inoffizielen Krieg, der je nach Vorzeichen auch als Terrorismus ausgelegt werden kann...? Oder konnte er erkennen, daß der Bauer mit der Gießkanne ihm erst den Finger gezeigt hat, um dann das Feld zu sprengen. Kollateralschaden heißt das nur für alle, die nicht betroffen sind.


----------



## Seeefe (11. September 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Virtualität ist kuschelig, und verleitet - siehe die geleakten Gefechtsmitschnitte aus dem Irak - der zynismus, mit dem da vorgegangen wird ist schon beachtlich.


 
Den gibts, gabs und wird es in jedem Krieg geben. Verstehe selbst auch nicht die Aufregungen die durch solche Videos entsteht. Was ist schlimmer, die "dummen" Sprüche in dem Moment oder der Mord des Menschen? Ich finde eher letzteres.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Den gibts, gabs und wird es in jedem Krieg geben. Verstehe selbst auch nicht die Aufregungen die durch solche Videos entsteht. Was ist schlimmer, die "dummen" Sprüche in dem Moment oder der Mord des Menschen? Ich finde eher letzteres.


Es geht doch nicht darum, ob das eine oder das andere schlimmer ist.... aber wenn Soldaten scheinbar Spaß am Töten haben, dann ist das einfach nur inakzeptabel, so was darf nicht sein. Wenn man eine solche Einstellung hat, wird man auch künftig in Zweifelsfällen eher einfach drauflosballern, vlt sogar WEIL man es "cool" findet... und das hat dann halt weitere unnötige und inakzeptable Opfer zur Folge. 

Zumindest werden das die Zivlisten denken, sowohl die "feindlichen" als auch die zu Hause, denn so ein Handeln fördert das Misstrauen der zivilen Bevölkerung, ob die Ziele des Militärs wirklich noch "ehrenwert" sind und wirklich nur militärische Ziele getroffen werden sollen. Denn Angriffe auf wehrlose Zivilisten will kein moderndes "westliches" Land haben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, ob das eine oder das andere schlimmer ist.... aber wenn Soldaten scheinbar Spaß am Töten haben, dann ist das einfach nur inakzeptabel, so was darf nicht sein. Wenn man eine solche Einstellung hat, wird man auch künftig in Zweifelsfällen eher einfach drauflosballern, vlt sogar WEIL man es "cool" findet... und das hat dann halt weitere unnötige und inakzeptable Opfer zur Folge.
> 
> Zumindest werden das die Zivlisten denken, sowohl die "feindlichen" als auch die zu Hause, denn so ein Handeln fördert das Misstrauen der zivilen Bevölkerung, ob die Ziele des Militärs wirklich noch "ehrenwert" sind und wirklich nur militärische Ziele getroffen werden sollen. Denn Angriffe auf wehrlose Zivilisten will kein moderndes "westliches" Land haben.


 /wie gesehen so gezeichnet/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Selbstmord*attentäter* will nicht sterben, er will soviele wie möglich töten!


 
Natürlich will er sterben denn dadurch kommt er ins Paradies. Dass er darüber hinaus auch noch andere mit in den Tod nehmen will liegt ja am Grund der Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Aber wie es bei sovielen guten Sache so ist, gibt es immer paar Kritiker, die ständig was zu mosern haben. Jetzt haben wir endlich die ideale Waffe gegen den Terrorismus, schon gibt es einen Aufstand. Aber nun stellt sich doch jeden vernünftigen Menschen die Frage, wieso zum Geier?



Wieso "endlich" und "ideale Waffe"?
Die US-Drohnen verschießen die gleichen Raketen, wie auch US-Kampfflugzeuge. An der wirkenden Waffe hat sich gar nichts geändert, nur am Liefersystem. Das wurde bislang aber nur dann kritisiert, wenn ein Pilot abgeschossen wurde - und diese Kritik kam dann aus einer ganz anderen Ecke, als die an den Drohnen/normalen Einsätzen (oder z.B. auch an Bombenanschlägen auf iranische Wissenschaftler). Denn die Grundprobleme sind die immer gleichen:
- eine nicht verurteilte Person
- sowie eine gewisse Zahl Unschuldiger in ihrem Umfeld
- werden ermordet
- auf dem Territorium eines "souveränen" Staates, der i.d.R. keinerlei Mitsprache in der Angelegenheit hat
- ohne dass diese Maßnahmen in irgend einer Weise demokratischer Kontrolle (oder auch nur Information) unterliegen
- und ohne dass Verantwortliche bei etwaigen Fehlern (genauer: Fehler, die über obige Verstöße gegen Menschen-, Völker- und nationale Rechte hinausgehen) angemessen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden würden.




Uter schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Piloten der Drohnen deutlich günstiger ausbildbar sind. Letztlich sind Drohnen ja auch Flugzeuge und auch nicht gerade billig. Einzig die körperlichen Anforderungen an den Piloten sind geringer, da z.B. keine g-Kräfte auftreten.



Moderne Drohnen (und alle, die Kampfmanöver durchführen können), sind semi-autonom. Der Pilot muss sie in der Regel nicht steuern (z.T. bei der Landung - aber für die sind dann eh Personen am Landeplatz zuständig, nicht in der Missionszentrale), sondern nur den Kurs vorgeben und Feuerfreigaben erteilen. Des weiteren muss er keine Notfallmanöver und Selbstverteidigung beherrschen, sich mit deutlich weniger Waffensystemen auskennen, er kann die Verantwortung für die Flugvorbereitungen, etc. Technikern überlassen, er muss deutlich geringen Anforderungen in Sachen Stress und geistiger Leistung genügen (kann jederzeit Missionsdetails nachlesen/-fragen, kann sich nach ein paar Stunden Anflug erstmal ablösen lassen,...) und man braucht auch schlichtweg weniger Pilot pro Einsatz, weil die langwierigen Anreisen entfallen. (in dem Zusammenhang entfallen dann auch Logistikkosten vor Ort und die Drohnen sind sowieso weitaus billiger)


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Schön zu sehen, daß nicht nur mir das Thema sehr makaber erscheint. (Meine damit nicht den Thread!)


----------



## Uter (11. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderne Drohnen (und alle, die Kampfmanöver durchführen können), sind semi-autonom.


Diese Funktionen lassen sich genauso in andere Flugzeuge integrieren bzw. sind es.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Pilot muss sie in der Regel nicht steuern (z.T. bei der Landung - aber für die sind dann eh Personen am Landeplatz zuständig, nicht in der Missionszentrale), sondern nur den Kurs vorgeben und Feuerfreigaben erteilen. Des weiteren muss er keine Notfallmanöver und Selbstverteidigung beherrschen, sich mit deutlich weniger Waffensystemen auskennen, er kann die Verantwortung für die Flugvorbereitungen, etc. Technikern überlassen, [...]


... also hat er genau die gleichen Aufgaben wie die Person, die in klassischen Bombern die Waffensysteme bedient. 
Den Start und die Landung übernimmt wieder ein Pilot, der zur Sicherheit vermutlich die ganze Zeit anwesend ist (die Drohnen sind deutlich teurer als ein paar Stunden Notfallbereitschaft), also genauso wie bei einem Flugzeug mit Autopilot. 
Warum weniger Waffensysteme? Man kann ein Flugzeug auch mit genau den gleichen Raketen ausrüsten. 
Techniker gibt es bei normalen Flugzeugen auch in gleichem Umfang.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] er muss deutlich geringen Anforderungen in Sachen Stress und geistiger Leistung genügen (kann jederzeit Missionsdetails nachlesen/-fragen, kann sich nach ein paar Stunden Anflug erstmal ablösen lassen,...) und man braucht auch schlichtweg weniger Pilot pro Einsatz, weil die langwierigen Anreisen entfallen. (in dem Zusammenhang entfallen dann auch Logistikkosten vor Ort und die Drohnen sind sowieso weitaus billiger)


 Der geringere Stress sprich imo deutlich für die Drohnen. Die geistige Leistungsfähigkeit zwischen jemand, der in einem Flugzeug vor einem Bildschirm Waffen steuert und jemanden, der am Boden vor einem Bildschirm Waffen steuert ist wohl gleich.
Die letzten Punkte stimmen natürlich.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Der geringere Stress sprich imo deutlich für die Drohnen. Die geistige Leistungsfähigkeit zwischen jemand, der in einem Flugzeug vor einem Bildschirm Waffen steuert und jemanden, der am Boden vor einem Bildschirm Waffen steuert ist wohl gleich.
> Die letzten Punkte stimmen natürlich.


Wenn derjenige, der die Waffen und der, der das Flugzeug steuert, allerdings eine Personalunion darstellt, was in modernen Kamfjets durchaus üblich ist, kommt ein deutlicher Unterschied zu Tage. Ist schließlich kein elitärer Klub in Ermangelung von Bewerbern, sondern in Ermangelung der nötigen physischen _und_ geistigen Ressourcen selbiger. Von dem ganzen drumherum mal ganz abgesehen.
Allerdings wird die Betrachtung einzig der technischen Details dem Thema nicht gerecht. Die moralisch-ethischen Probleme derartiger Kriegsführung werden nur zu gern mit Begriffen wie "chirurgisch" und "präzise" kaschiert. Das dem so ist, wird abseits der von US-Militär freigegebenen Bilder mehr als deutlich. "Kill ´em all, let´s god sort ´em" ist da offensichtlich ein beliebtes Konzept militärischer Kreise in USA.
 Was jetzt noch feht, ist das komplette "Outsourcing" des Krieges an private Unternehmen, dann braucht wenigstens niemand mehr auf politische Ettikette zu achten. Die Medien werden dann nicht mehr sortiert und eingebettet sondern ausgelagert.



*EDIT:* Hat gerade erstaunt festgestellt, daß die Amerikaner mittlerweile mehr unbemannt fliegen als bemannt. Während moderne Kampfjets zu Ladenhütern mutieren (siehe Eurofighter), verbuchen Drohnenhersteller märchenhafte Umsätze. 


> Nach Schätzung der Teal Group wird der Markt für militärische UAS in den  nächsten Jahren von derzeit 6,6 Milliarden US-Dollar auf 11,4  Milliarden anwachsen. Ganz vorne mit dabei: die NATO, die nach den  Erfahrungen bei der Überwachung des Luftraumes über Libyen mit Northrop  Grumman einen 1,7 Milliarden schweren Vertrag über die Lieferung von  fünf Global Hawks für ihr "Alliance Ground Surveillance System" (AGS)  geschlossen hat. Im Vollausbau sollen sieben Global Hawks und fünf  modifizierte Airbus A321s den Luftraum über Europa überwachen, nicht  eingerechnet die sieben bis zehn Langzeitflieger, die England und  Frankreich betreiben wollen. Sie sollen zwar Bilder und SIGINT an das von 28 Ländern betriebene AGS liefern, aber eigenständig bleiben.


Eine satte 40%tige Steigerung!

Und die Bundeswehr schenkt sich ein paar *Eurohawks*. Nachtigall ick hör´ Dir trapsen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Diese Funktionen lassen sich genauso in andere Flugzeuge integrieren bzw. sind es.



Da aber nur als Zusatz. Der Pilot eines Kampfjets muss jederzeit in der Lage sein, bei Ausfall ohne einen Großteile der Assistenzelektronik auszukommen (bei den Hubschraubern  und Bodenkampfflugzeugen, deren Rollen die bewaffneten Drohnen bislang mehrheitlich übernehmen -in neuen Gebieten-, sogar komplett ohne).
Eine Drohne im Einsatz kannst du dann eh nicht mehr kontrollieren (selbst für den Fall, dass ausgerechnet die Kommunikation gar nicht von den Schäden beeinträchtigt ist, wären die Latenzen zu hoch für eine voll manuelle Steuerung) und brauchst das Personal also auch nicht entsprechend auszubilden - musst du aber auch gar nicht. Denn es stirbt eben kein Pilot, wenn es an Fallback Routinen fehlt. (übrigens auch in der Drohne selbst, deren Aufbau sich massiv verbilligt, weil man einiges an Redundanzen einsparen kann)



> ... also hat er genau die gleichen Aufgaben wie die Person, die in klassischen Bombern die Waffensysteme bedient.
> Den Start und die Landung übernimmt wieder ein Pilot, der zur Sicherheit vermutlich die ganze Zeit anwesend ist (die Drohnen sind deutlich teurer als ein paar Stunden Notfallbereitschaft), also genauso wie bei einem Flugzeug mit Autopilot.



Ich bin nicht über jedes einzelne Modell informiert und weiß auch nicht mehr, wo ich es seinerzeit gelesen habe, aber iirc laufen die manuellen Starts und Landungen z.B. bei Predator über ein komplett anderes System, als die Missionskontrolle. Ersteres läuft über konventionelle Funksysteme bei Sichtkontakt, quasi ein übergroßes Modellflugzeug (mit Instrumentenflugfähigkeit  ), letzteres über eine Satellitenverbindung. Die dürfte, genauso wie auch bei anderer Satellitenkommunikation, mit recht hohen Latenzen behaftet sein - darüber kannst du ein Flugzeug gar nicht manuell steuern.



> Warum weniger Waffensysteme? Man kann ein Flugzeug auch mit genau den gleichen Raketen ausrüsten.



Mit den gleichen und noch mehr 
Der Pilot eines modernen Multi-Role-Jets muss für ein rundes Dutzend Waffensysteme (und noch eine Reihe weiterer Ausrüstungsoptionen) ausgebildet werden. Die bisherigen Drohnen können afaik nur jeweils einen Typ Raketen tragen. (und selbst wenn es in Zukunft mehrere werden sollen: Dann steht man eben nicht auf einem Flugzeugträger im persischen Golf und muss alles selbst machenholt man, sondern holt einen aus dem Nachbarzimmer, der mit diesem Typ Rakete gelernt hat)

Aber die Details sind ja eigentlich auch egal. Fest steht, dass Drohnen auf vielfältige Art und Weise, auch beim "Flug"personal die Kosten für eine Tötungsmission massiv reduziern (und das Risiko für die eigenen Truppen eliminieren) und damit Hemmnisse ($$$) abbauen, die, im Gegensatz zu den weiter bestehenden Verletzungen einer ganzen Reihe von Gesetzen, Grundsätzen und Abkommen, sogar beim Militär eine Rolle spielen.




mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Die moralisch-ethischen Probleme derartiger Kriegsführung werden nur zu gern mit Begriffen wie "chirurgisch" und "präzise" kaschiert. Das dem so ist, wird abseits der von US-Militär freigegebenen Bilder mehr als deutlich.



Diese Begriffe streuen Militärs seit 2 Jahrzehnten in jedem Satz ein. Schon der mittlere Golfkrieg wurde "sauber" mit "chirugischen" "Präzisionsschlägen" geführt. Ich hab in einer Doku dazu mal ein sehr schönes Video der typischen Tomahawk-onboardkameras gesehen. Im Gegensatz zu den in den Nachrichten mehrheitlich gezeigten Aufnahmen, in dem aus dem Pixelchaos kurz vor Schluss irgend ein Bunker, eine militärische Stellung o.ä. auftaucht, dass dann präzise zerstört wird, war es da allerdings ein Kamel bei seinem letzten Schritt... . Vermutlich ein Anti-US-Kamel, dass eine internationale terroristische Vereinigung leitete. Und im ersten Jahr des Afghanistankrieges haben es die USA iirc geschafft, mit ihren "Präzisions"systemen alle bis auf ein Rot-Kreuz-Lager versehentlich zu bombardieren, weil sie es "für ein Talibancamp hielten". Wahrscheinlich waren die Telefone zu unpräzise, um nach dem zweiten oder dritten Irrtum mal anzurufen und nachzufragen...



> *EDIT:* Hat gerade erstaunt festgestellt, daß die Amerikaner mittlerweile mehr unbemannt fliegen als bemannt. Während moderne Kampfjets zu Ladenhütern mutieren (siehe Eurofighter), verbuchen Drohnenhersteller märchenhafte Umsätze.
> Eine satte 40%tige Steigerung!
> 
> Und die Bundeswehr schenkt sich ein paar *Eurohawks*. Nachtigall ick hör´ Dir trapsen...


 
Naja. Die Amerikaner betreiben ihren Krieg gegen den Terror zwar aktiv in gut einem halben Dutzend Staaten, aber in keinem einzigen davon hat der Gegner eine Luftwaffe oder irgendwelche größeren Verbände, für deren Bekämpfung die bemannenten Staffeln konzipiert sind.
Die Europäer beschränken sich ja zum Glück erstmal auf Überwachungsdrohnen.


----------



## böhser onkel (10. Februar 2013)

Naja bei uns gibt's ja jetzt auch bewaffnete Drohnen


----------

